# Family weekend fun, make a baby this month - win baby prizes



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

This was not intended as a joke. We attended a baby show last year and the above was the title of an email they have just sent us. 

Love it


stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Make a baby . . . what? :? 

That's only half an instruction!! 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

You are gonna have to get a bigger van.........


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

would rather pluck my eyeballs out with cocktail sticks 8O 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Can I watch Greenie 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Plucking your eyes out that is.... not the other thing     

Johnny F


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Please don't send it to my son (16 tomorrow) and his girlfriend 8O 8O 
I don't want to be a granny yet!

Viv


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

It's great Viv. Me and the wife are Grandparents and we are early 40s. Daughter was 18. You can hand them back when you get fed up. It's great but I DO know what you mean.

Johnny F


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Reminds me of a time many years ago when I was Deputy Store Manager in a large department store. One of the slowest trading departments at Christmas was Dress Fabrics. The department manager, trying his best to improve sales had a sign made which said;

GIVE HER A LENGTH FOR XMAS

On another occassion when crotchless tights had just been launched read;

A NEW CONCEPT IN TIGHTS


Ian


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I fear I may of entered the competition a wee bit early... am I disqualified?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Plucking eyebrows?

That a synonym (?) for the other thing?

As in " we are just off to pluck our eyebrows".

Could get you into trouble at the beauty parlour!

PS I have a terrible feeling that the pheasant pluckers rhyme will surface now.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry - cant stop...
Off to practise....again !!!!!!!!!  

I made my mom a Gran when she was 32 !!.... 
Still wasn't all bad we've been married for 30 years and I'm still under 50. !


----------

